# can't register to own jabberd server

## dfuse

Hey all,

I've installed jabberd 1.4.3-r3 and I'm following the jabberd administration guide. I can pass checkpoint 1, where I just need to get a response from the jabberd server in a telnet session. But when I try to register, either through telnet or a jabber client, I always receive:

```
<iq id='reg1' type='error'><query xmlns='jabber:iq:register'/><error code='501'>Not Implemented</error></iq>
```

I've replaced all the localhost occurences in the /etc/jabber/multiple.xml file with my dns name and I've made the dir mydns in /var/spool/jabber, and made the jabber user:group owner of that dir. Anyone got a suggestion?

----------

## kashani

I spent a few days playing with jabberd before I gave up on the Gentoo configs and used jabberd-quickstart. Takes about 5 minutes, you don't have to wade through the XML, but you'll need to edit /etc/init.d/jabberd or use the quickstart scripts to start it.

kashani

----------

## dfuse

So you didn't use an ebuild? Okay, thanks for the answer, I'll try that as soon as I have time. Sometimes I do wonder how some packages get into stable when nobody get's them to work...

----------

## kashani

jabberd-quickstart is a set of scritps to setup jabberd. It's a command-line curses interface. I used the Gentoo jabberd ebuild, but never got the configs Gentoo included to work at all. Sorry if my first post was confusing.

edit: Here's the URL to it.

http://jabberd.jabberstudio.org/quickstart/

kashani

----------

## dfuse

No problem, besides, I didn't have the chance yet to fiddle with it again.  I'll see this weekend if jabberd-quickstart works for me. Thanks for the help

----------

## aerotux

just in case any other person get here, like I do when I was having the same problem, let me say that in the config file (/etc/jabber/multiple.xml) there are not one but two places that you should comment out so that registration works. Just search "register" on the file and you'll find it.

Anyway, was it really necessary to make a xml config file? why couldn't it be a simple text file with [sections] and #comments and foo = var??  :Wink: 

Sometimes I think this xml fever has gone too far...  :Smile: 

Bye!

----------

## gpeangel

Specifically, the two sections you want to be sure and uncomment are:

```
<register notify="yes">

   <instructions>Choose a username and password to register with this server.</instructions>

   <name/>

   <email/>

</register>
```

and

```
<mod_register>/usr/lib/jabberd/jsm.so</mod_register>
```

----------

